# configuracion darlington



## menduco (Jun 16, 2007)

hola, quería saber si me pueden explicar para que sirve esta configuración de transistores, por lo que se, estan conectadas en paralelo y se utiliza mucho en potencias de sonido .
  Mi duda esta en que tengo una potencias de sonido que estoy intentando reparar y no entiendo como hace para amplificar.

  Tambien quiero saber porque se utilizan NPN Y PNP en cada canal


----------



## Dano (Jun 16, 2007)

No están conectados en paralelo sino en cascada.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Jun 16, 2007)

El uso del PNP Y NPN es para " en grandes rasgos" que el altavoz pueda ir, desde su posición central, hacia delante y atrás-

A más ver


----------



## ChaD (Jun 28, 2007)

Un par darlington lo podes usar de la misma forma que un transistor "normal". La diferencia es que actua como si fueran 2 transistores en cascada y su hfe es muy grande ya que se multiplicarian ambos hfe. Busca el datasheet para obtener estos valores. Saludos,


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 28, 2007)

La configuracion darlington es mas una conexion serie que paralelo y la idea es la siguiente:

Los transistores de potencia son bastante duros, o seatienen ganancia de corriente bajas del orden de 30, si metes 100mA solo pasan 3A por el colector, parece poco 100mA pero es mucho.

Si anadimos un transistor de pequeña señal que sielen tener ganancias de 300.

      Trans. señal                   Trans. Potencia
              300                                30
1mA--------------------300mA------------------>9A

Con 1mA podemos gobernar una corriente de 9A

La idea es el transistor pequeño amplifica la corriente y la reinyecta al de potencia, por eso digo que es mas una conexion serie.


La segunda pregunta es sobre los amplificador AB.


Finalmente te recomiendo que busques un poco de información sobre amplificador clase AB, si conoces como funcionan te sera muchisimo mas facil repararlos.
Te garantizo que es sencillo, solo debes tomarte la paciencia de leerlo, sale en todos los libros de texto de electronica, en una horita lo aprenderás.

Basicamente se trata que un transistor conduce en el ciclo positivo y el otro en el negativo


----------



## menduco (Jun 29, 2007)

Te agradezco la información

saludos


----------



## mrmay (Feb 3, 2011)

ChaD dijo:


> Un par darlington lo podes usar de la misma forma que un transistor "normal". La diferencia es que actua como si fueran 2 transistores en cascada y su hfe es muy grande ya que se multiplicarian ambos hfe. Busca el datasheet para obtener estos valores. Saludos,



hola soy nuevo en el foro

sabes como hacer para calcular el par darlington 
gracias


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 3, 2011)

mrmay dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en el foro
> 
> sabes como hacer para calcular el par darlington
> gracias


Que vas a calcular, a que te refieres a "calcular un par darlington"?


----------



## mrmay (Feb 3, 2011)

rednaxela dijo:


> Que vas a calcular, a que te refieres a "calcular un par darlington"?



las resistencias se calculan igual al push pull


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 3, 2011)

Sí, solo debes de tener en cuenta que el nuevo beta es b1*b2 , luego tomas a los dos transistores como un todo , como un nuevo transistor que tiene de diferencia un beta mas grande, pero es un poco mas lento es decir cuando se utiliza en modo  on/off los tiempos de conmutación son mayores a comparación de un transistor "corriente" y por último  la caida de tensión entre la juntura Base y Emisor se ve aumentada a 1.4V aprox (ya que son dos transitores) .
Saludos


----------



## mrmay (Feb 3, 2011)

rednaxela dijo:


> Sí, solo debes de tener en cuenta que el nuevo beta es b1*b2 , luego tomas a los dos transistores como un todo , como un nuevo transistor que tiene de diferencia un beta mas grande, pero es un poco mas lento es decir cuando se utiliza en modo  on/off los tiempos de conmutación son mayores a comparación de un transistor "corriente" y por último  la caida de tensión entre la juntura Base y Emisor se ve aumentada a 1.4V aprox (ya que son dos transitores) .
> Saludos



gracias mi hermano

sabes de algun libro donde pueda estudiarlo mas a fondo


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 3, 2011)

hmm, el que yo tengo es uno que se llama Circuitos Microelectronicos - _SEDRA, _es bueno en mi opinón,  pero de ese tema hay bastante información en la red.


----------



## mrmay (Feb 3, 2011)

gracias 
boy a buscar el libro en la wed


----------



## eleccortez (Abr 17, 2011)

pregunta . por que motivos podemos tener tencion de fuente en salidas de parlante 
de un circuito de audio ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

O porque tiene un transistor en corto , o porque tiene una resistencia de emisor abierta , o le falta una tensión de la fuente . . .


----------



## eleccortez (Abr 18, 2011)

comprendido . gracias por tu respuesta


----------

